# Uk_mb - 5x5 - madcow - GO!!



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Starting to log my progress now as my training been up and down, forgetting weights etc. maybe one week I'd bench 120. The next week I'd bench 100 on last set, very very bad memory yes !!

Anyway, I started 5x5 about two weeks ago now and along with gear and diet seems to be working.

Stats.

25years old

Rough bf.. 15%.

14.8 st

5'10

Currently on cycle 1.6g test400

Winny 60mg

All the usual sups, eg. Vit c, cod liver oil, vit b12

Towards end of cycle may start onerip, up until pct.

Diet.

Going to clean my diet up ATM it's a bit sh1t to say the least , protein high but my gut is growing lol.

Max lifts ..

Bench. (db, rarely do bb because torn pec in the past) 55kg

Squat. (This is awful, new to squats) 110kg

Row. 110kg

Deadlift. 160kg

Make up for squats with 440kg leg press but concentrating on squats from now

I train at 7am mon, wed, fri

Mon

Squat - row - bench

Wed

Squat - dead - incline/ohp

Fri

Squat - bench - row

At the end, after the big 3, I do one isolation movement for each body part trained that session - do the exercise to failure , which I'm not usually far off failure anyway after the big 3 lifts

Pics to follow


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Mondays training.

Squat.

70 x 5

80 x 5

90 x 5

100 x 5

105 x 5

Flat db bench

35 x 5

37.5 x 5

40 x 5

45 x 5

47.5 x 5

Row

60 x 5

80 x 5

85 x 5

90 x 5

100 x 5

Isolation,

Chest - flies

Back - lat pull

Legs - leg press concentrating on hams


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Is this mainly a compound routine then ?

Never really studied it TBH.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> Is this mainly a compound routine then ?
> 
> Never really studied it TBH.


Yes mate. Mostly for strength I've used this before , no idea why I strayed away from it tbh because it works!

Need to work on compounds, form is second to none but the weights are pretty low. Training before consisted of main isolations so cutting most out giving the muscles more rest


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uk_mb said:


> Yes mate. Mostly for strength I've used this before , no idea why I strayed away from it tbh because it works!
> 
> Need to work on compounds, form is second to none but the weights are pretty low. Training before consisted of main isolations so cutting most out giving the muscles more rest


I'm currently doing push pull legs and TBH loving it, have to be honest tho core has never been a big priority to me which has probably been a big mistake on my part.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> I'm currently doing push pull legs and TBH loving it, have to be honest tho core has never been a big priority to me which has probably been a big mistake on my part.


Same goes mate. You don't realise how important it is (hence my dogsh1t squat weight lol )


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uk_mb said:


> Same goes mate. You don't realise how important it is (hence my dogsh1t squat weight lol )


At least you squat !

I cant even get my arms back to hold the fu*king bar :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> At least you squat !
> 
> I cant even get my arms back to hold the fu*king bar :lol:


 :lol: I used to use that excuse when people ask why I don't squat. And then I realised I look such a tool using that excuse lol.

It WAS a flexibility issue after the pec tear. But not for 2 years lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate honestly its agonising trying to get my arms back. Need to work on my flexibility definatly.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> Mate honestly its agonising trying to get my arms back. Need to work on my flexibility definatly.


Milky, I couldn't squat for several years following my back injury. When I started back last year I had the same flexibility issues as yourself. Literally agony trying to hold the bar. Nowadays I have no issues whatsoever and that is just through perserverance with no direct stretching. The body will adapt quickly once given reason to.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mate honestly its agonising trying to get my arms back. Need to work on my flexibility definatly.


I have the same problem - if u get the right type of squat rack so that you can hold the ends of the bar (bar should be racked inside your arms for this to work) u can get away with it..... Of course flexibility work is a must too lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Well. This is tea.

2 x 190g breaded fish fillets

8 egg omelette. Beans and broccoli got devoured before as I'm a fat **** and couldn't wait.

All in about 1200. And a whey shake to top it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> View attachment 109194
> 
> 
> Well. This is tea.
> ...


Wtf is this young man! :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Wtf is this young man! :lol:


This is cheat day/week :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> This is cheat day/week :lol:


Eggs and greens good, fish is good and bad in that form lol

I was only pulling your písser 

Why no carbs - rice or spuds??


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Eggs and greens good, fish is good and bad in that form lol
> 
> I was only pulling your písser
> 
> Why no carbs - rice or spuds??


Diets usually tidy on workdays. Tue-sat. It's just routine. But days off I loose will power lol

Carbs come later in the form of pancakes/oatcakes. The missus cooking is getting up to scratch lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Diets usually tidy on workdays. Tue-sat. It's just routine. But days off I loose will power lol
> 
> Carbs come later in the form of pancakes/oatcakes. The missus cooking is getting up to scratch lol


Lol, pancakes


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

All the best mate, I'm subbed :thumbup1:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> All the best mate, I'm subbed :thumbup1:


Thx bro. Jump in whenever mate. Advice always taken on board

I've got this old sh1t matrix protein I need to use up. Can't put it in a shake as it has the consistency of wallpaper paste lol pancakes it is


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Training this morning was awesome!

Squats

Max weight 100kg

Need to work on hip flexers / flexibility. At the top of the squat I can feel my groin pulling , right at the top of my thighs. Inner thigh.

Standing ohp

Max weight 67.5kg

First time doing standing as usually do seated, these felt so much better

Deads.

Max weight 160kg

Felt good doing deads again

Finished with straight leg deads, cable lat puls and calves. Light sets.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Training this morning was awesome!

Squats

Max weight 100kg

Need to work on hip flexers / flexibility. At the top of the squat I can feel my groin pulling , right at the top of my thighs. Inner thigh.

Standing ohp

Max weight 67.5kg

First time doing standing as usually do seated, these felt so much better

Deads.

Max weight 160kg

Felt good doing deads again

Finished with straight leg deads, cable lat puls and calves. Light sets.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Mixed training up a bit today.

Subbed leg press in for squats.

Max weight. 410x5

Did standing AND seated ohp

Standing max 65x5

Seated max. 90x5

Rows

Max weight 105x5

Started oxys today also, so expecting a jump in the weights soon.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Mixed training up a bit today.
> 
> Subbed leg press in for squats.
> 
> ...


410 what on leg press lol

Got a pic of this machine bro? Is it a sleigh one? They're awesome!!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking good so far mate.

Would agree with core work to improve squat, been doing a lot of extra core work and the squat has become more 'stable' when I'm completing the exercise.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> 410 what on leg press lol
> 
> Got a pic of this machine bro? Is it a sleigh one? They're awesome!!




Much prefur them to squats but need to get me squats up


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Looking good so far mate.
> 
> Would agree with core work to improve squat, been doing a lot of extra core work and the squat has become more 'stable' when I'm completing the exercise.


Thx man. Only been doing a few times a week but squats feel more stable.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Great session this morning !!

Leg press. Instead of squats.

5x5 was 435

Ohp.

70kg max 5x5

Bench. Seated press

130kg

Finished on one more set of leg press

Wanted to fill machine - 510kg x 3. 2 assisted but negative was good !!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Great session this morning !!

Leg press. Instead of squats.

5x5 was 435

Ohp.

70kg max 5x5

Bench. Seated press

130kg

Finished on one more set of leg press

Wanted to fill machine - 510kg x 3. 2 assisted but negative was good !!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Max weight squats

5x5 - 110kg

1 x 140kg

Rows - correct form- from the floor each rep. Not bouncing. Up to chest.

105kg max

Bench

100 max

Wrist playing up again so next session il use dumbells


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok so bit bored of the 5x5 training. Only been 4 weeks but I'm missing the pump I used to get from training.

So going to switch it up a bit.

Mon.

Squat 5 x 5

Bench 5 x 5

Shoulders

Wed.

Bicep

Tricep

Hams

Calves

Fri

Squat 5 x 5

Deadlift 5 x 5

Back

Sat.

Chest


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

i got bored off the 5x5 to lol .IN.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

zack amin said:


> i got bored off the 5x5 to lol .IN.


Just got bored of looking like a water balloon. Plus I'm on oxy so that's not helping lol.

Zapped all the definition out of me.

Just done shoulders today.

I'm gunna pick 3 exercises ...

Do those three ... Then go back to the first exercise again at lighter weights.

That should get the pump back !!

Today was

Circus dumbell press

Max weight 30kg x 5 each side

Front raise

Side raise superset

And shrugs

Then back to circus press again.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

new diet as follows (needs tweaking)

breakfast ...

900 cals... 100g pro , 60g carb, 30g fat

10/11 liquid egg whites. 1/3 of a bottle .

50g whey

100g oats

4 tablespoons evoo

(using egg whites instead of milk, as since ive stopped drinking/eating dairy my guts have been so much better .

had this at 8:30am.... im now hungry again, so tomorrow i will add in more carbs , maybe wholemeal toast


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

alrite shagger! very similar stats & lifts to me (altho iv a good 7inches on u lol). wheres these pics for the [email protected] bank? subd


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> alrite shagger! very similar stats & lifts to me (altho iv a good 7inches on u lol). wheres these pics for the [email protected] bank? subd


7 inches?

that must mean you have a 19inch penis then :lol:

i wanted some half decent pics, and since i NEVER got a decent pump from 5x5 i didnt bother taking any, just looked at myself in the mirror and thought , not today you fat sh1t :lol:

Soon, just hang in there lol

hows training


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

see I'm shameless...not the best of qualities tbf lol.

Trainings slowed rite down mate, cruising for 9 weeks now and was gonna get this acne sorted before I blast again but think I'm just gonna bite the bullet and get on with it!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

RS4 said:


> Hi mate, I see you didnt really like 5x5, im quite new to lifting and have only started push/pull/legs 5x5 on compound routine, do you think a 4 day split would be better to add some size or should I stay on this routine until I get my bench and squat over 100kg and dead up to around 140kg?


Gains come quickly-ish for newbies on 5x5.

So yes I'd stick with it until your lifts improve to around those marks bud. Or... Until you feel you're not progressing anymore.

I never looked into push pull legs split myself. Doesn't appeal to me tbh

Obviously works tho lol

Stick at it big man


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Mid morning. 11am was

300g cream cheese.

2 whole meal buns

2 giant slabs of pâté

Diner

400g lean mince

200g rice

300g cream cheese

And a quaver. Il work out nutrition later


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Got home ... Stuffed 19 pancakes down my cake hole. Still a load of mix left so more later


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Hate camera phones.

Look skinny

But weighing in at 14.6 , lost a load of water from letro


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Hate camera phones.
> 
> Look skinny
> 
> But weighing in at 14.6 , lost a load of water from letro


Skinny...... You mad lol

Plenty of water mate!

19 pancakes, those mini ones pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looking good :thumb: .....why is there so many big ginger cvnts on here pmsl 

19pancakes?! good effort


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> looking good :thumb: .....why is there so many big ginger cvnts on here pmsl
> 
> 19pancakes?! good effort


Thanks man

...We are taking over :lol:

yeah i got home from work, plate of pancakes on the table. no1 was in so i just helped myself, kids got home from nursery with the missus ....

spent a good part of the next 2 hours cooking pancakes for them 3 :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> Thanks man
> 
> ...We are taking over :lol:
> 
> ...


llf. i told her to buy flour so i can make them with the girls after work......fuker bought betty crockets ready made stuff, i still fuked them pmsl. went rount to tesco and bought ready made ones


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Food today been good

Breakfast

12 egg whites

4 tablespoon evoo

2 toast

50g whey

50g oats

800mg test

Train

mass shake with milk

Diner

10egg white omelette

50g cheese

50g rice

200g mince lean beef


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

debating wether to throw in Tren A for the last 5 weeks of blast

only ever ran onerip before tren wise , so unsure because thats a very low dose


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Look... Big today. Beginning of the week I wa skinny.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> debating wether to throw in Tren A for the last 5 weeks of blast
> 
> only ever ran onerip before tren wise , so unsure because thats a very low dose


I would mate  what u running ATM?

TNT450s 100% what I'm blasting with (3ml a week) then an extra 250mg tren a for the last 6ish weeks (15week total)


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> I would mate  what u running ATM?
> 
> TNT450s 100% what I'm blasting with (3ml a week) then an extra 250mg tren a for the last 6ish weeks (15week total)


Yeah I opted for the tren. I've got some ace on the way and some left over so started 100mg eod.

So last 5 weeks of blast will be

1.6g test

300g ace

Then I'm doing pct  fukcckkkk

Not a high dose of tren but first time so not sure how il react. May up the dose.

Kicked the Oxys to touch acid reflux was awful


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Looking huge mate :thumbup1:

The Tren A will be a good addition, that 300mg dose is plenty


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> View attachment 111201
> 
> 
> Look... Big today. Beginning of the week I wa skinny.


You look like your about to assault someone lol.

You do look massive though mate, good progress.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks lads.

Hotdog .. Question

I'm running letro ATM for gyno lump. It's working Defo reducing sensitivity, but there is still a tad sensitivity there.

Is it worth giving nova a bash for a few week ?

Thanks rich. U no me , I hate those little pencil dick bicep boys in the gym ... All pumping up for Saturday night. :lol:

(Saying that, that's what I was doing as I'm taking the missus out lmao)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> You look like your about to assault someone lol.
> 
> You do look massive though mate, good progress.


All gingers look like that mate....

1.6g test lol ffs ya beast. I'd prob take 400mg test out & 600mg tren in (2:1 ratio)


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> Thanks lads.
> 
> Hotdog .. Question
> 
> ...


How long you been on the letro mate? You can add nolva no probs (20mg ED) but if you've only been at the letro for a short while it may be worth just giving it a bit more time, as you say it's working


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> How long you been on the letro mate? You can add nolva no probs (20mg ED) but if you've only been at the letro for a short while it may be worth just giving it a bit more time, as you say it's working


On letro about two week.

Had to settle with alpha pharma letro as I can't get hold of pharma.

It is working , but in the past cases , sensitivity has been reduced to zero within days.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> All gingers look like that mate....
> 
> 1.6g test lol ffs ya beast. I'd prob take 400mg test out & 600mg tren in (2:1 ratio)


I'm gunna stick at 300 for a few weeks and then maybe up it. Only 5 weeks left  .

Don't want to come off but body defo needs a break.

And bloods come back on Monday, docs tested for diabeties. 

Butchered my arm in the process lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> On letro about two week.
> 
> Had to settle with alpha pharma letro as I can't get hold of pharma.
> 
> It is working , but in the past cases , sensitivity has been reduced to zero within days.


I'm sure AP letro is fine, Give it a another week IMO, you are on a fair bit of test remember! lol

You can add nolva then, I have some fempro letro here if you feel the AP isn't up to scratch, I can spare some if you need mate


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> I'm sure AP letro is fine, Give it a another week IMO, you are on a fair bit of test remember! lol
> 
> You can add nolva then, I have some fempro letro here if you feel the AP isn't up to scratch, I can spare some if you need mate


Il stick at these for the mo. thanks bud.

I've used ap before. They were fine that time. You just reminded me I'm on a fair wack of test lol.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Just bossing ...


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Just boasting ...


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Just boasting ...
> 
> View attachment 111294
> 
> ...


Just the off 1700 calories for lunch :laugh:

Looks fking good.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

that was last week bud

in the kitchen as we speak lamb in the oven. roasties on standby


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

any man who squats 3 times a week is a friend of mine


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> any man who squats 3 times a week is a friend of mine


Likewise bro !


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

160kg seated chest press. Boom !!

Why didn't I try tren earlier


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> 160kg seated chest press. Boom !!
> 
> Why didn't I try tren earlier


good effort min, that on this thing?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> good effort min, that on this thing?
> 
> View attachment 112018


Yes mate. I don't like barbell press as that's how I ripped my rotator apart a few Years ago lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> Yes mate. I don't like barbell press as that's how I ripped my rotator apart a few Years ago lol


BB is fuking me too mate, gonna need to switch to DB's for a while


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

You gave up with this journal lark?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> You gave up with this journal lark?


Not given up bro. Still training just as hard. Feel loads better I can't explain. And it's only been 10 days.

And to say I'm taking nova and Adex labido has been great.

Just never really had time to update journal

Il get back on it tomorrow.

Got 2 more shots hcg left.

1 more short hmg

Finish Adex today

Then just straight through with nova and clomid for about another 4 weeks


----------

